# مساعدة في كريم مرطب للشعر



## lian22 (5 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته

نشكر كل القائمين على هذا الملتقى الرائع 

أنا لست كيميائيه ولكن أريد أعمل كريم مرطب للشعر من الأعشاب والزيوت 
مشكلتي أريد ماده ليست كيميائيه أو ليست مضره للشعر وتساعد على إختلاط الزيت بسائل الأعشاب أي يصبح متجانس على شكل كريم طبيعي

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## chem1982 (5 يونيو 2012)

مادة مخفضة للتوتر السطحي وهي tri ethanol amine مادة طبية غير ضارة


----------



## Teknovalley (7 يونيو 2012)

هناك مادة اخرى من أصل نباتي و هي جليسرول مونو ستياريت و إختصارها gms


----------



## lian22 (8 يونيو 2012)

chem1982 قال:


> مادة مخفضة للتوتر السطحي وهي tri ethanol amine مادة طبية غير ضارة


جزاك الله خير
هل هذه المادة للشعر أم للبشره
وكم هي نسبنها بالنسبه للزيت والماء


----------



## lian22 (8 يونيو 2012)

Teknovalley قال:


> هناك مادة اخرى من أصل نباتي و هي جليسرول مونو ستياريت و إختصارها gms


جزاك الله خير
ماهي نسبة الخلط مع الزيت والماء
ومن أين أشتريها هل من الصيدليات 
أنا من السعوديه


----------



## Teknovalley (11 يونيو 2012)

هذه المادة تصلح للجلد و للشعر معاً و هي تباع في محال بيع الكيماويات و بالذات الغذائية و ممكن عند محال الاغذية التكميلية الخاصة بالرياضيين و لكن معذرة انا لا اعلم أين تباع بالضبط في السعودية


----------



## lian22 (11 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير
*


----------



## جمال سلطان (19 يونيو 2012)

يمكن استخدام شمغ الاستينول بعمل حمام ساخن لاذابته ثم يضاف اليه الزيوت الطبيعية وسوائل الاعشاب بحيث تكون نسبة الشمع 20 % وكمية مادة المزج التراى ايثانول كمية بسيطة جدا 50 جرام لكل 10 كيلو مع اضافة عطر وكمية من الجلسرين ومادة حافظة ملح ليمون بنسب بسيطة جدا والباقى مياه


----------

